# Cleaning the wipe warmer...



## momofthecloth (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi, I'm new here! Having a slight problem...our Prince Lionheart wipe warmer needs a serious cleaning. The inside bottom is cruddy with a yellowish brown gunk (probably not as bad as I'm making it sound!) that won't come off w/o some serious elbow-grease scraping! Suggestions? I want to be careful to not use harsh chemicals...after all, those wipes come in contact with my sweet baby's bum! I've tried a baking soda/water paste, lemon juice, soaking it...







: Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

Is this the warmer with the white bottom or the silver? I had one with the white - got it 2 yrs ago with dd2 and it had yellowish brown gunk baked on the bottom. I couldn't clean it for anything and finally yesterday I went and bought a new one, the one with the silver bottom. HOpefully it won't burn stuff to the bottom.


----------



## momofthecloth (Feb 6, 2004)

What kind did you get? LMK if it works!


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

It is the new Prince Lionheart. It has a plastic insert for pop up wipes - which is sitting in a drawer since my cloth wipes don't pop up :LOL and the bottom is I believe stainless steel. So far it works great. The wipes don't get as hot as they did with the old one and after about 30 hours of use, none of the wipes are scorching where they would scorch with the old one if I didn't rotate them at least twice a day. Ask me again next week how I like it. I should know by then how it is working.


----------



## StephanieK (Aug 28, 2003)

You can make your wipes pop uo if you want. You fold them together like an accordian, with about 1/4 of the wipe touching the next. Works great! (No, I'm not this anal about everything!)


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

wow, I didn't know I could do that, I'll have to try it. Mine always seem to stick together so when I reach in with one hand to grab one I'm always trying to shake the others off. Thanks Stephanie


----------



## tippytoes26 (Mar 19, 2002)

Yup.. cruddy yellow.. It's not so much baked on gunk as it is just mineral build up.. we get it all the time. I stopped trying to clean it very often but when I do, I pour vinegar in there .. about 1/2 inch of it.. and let it sit for half an hour.. then I scrub.. let it sit another 1/2 and scrub.. and so on until it's gone... it does the trick. You can use anything that is used on lime scale build up, but the vinegar is natural and will get rid of any lurking bacteria and such that like that nice cozy damp and warm place. To help keep it crud free.. use distilled water or water that's been trough a water filter (like the kind you put on your sink for drinking water). If I ever get another warmer, I'm going to get the kind that warms from teh top for sure *L* HTH,

Amber


----------



## SoHappy (Nov 19, 2001)

I'd try an alka-seltzer or some unsweetened lemon-lime koolaid mix in water. (I'd never buy koolaid otherwise, but all my friends on well water swear it's the best/cheapest for mineral deposits!)


----------



## sweet tea (Jan 1, 2004)

Hey Sherri what model is it??....I put a prince lionheart on my baby registry...but id didn't say if it had a stainless bottom or not...I had to toss the first one because of that grodie yellow gunk..be nice not to have to look at it this time...especially with my new sherpa wipes from darling diapers..hehe


----------



## momofthecloth (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm gonna try the vinegar, kool-aid and alka-seltzer! Wonder if an Efferdent would be effective? Surely with trying all of those remedies, *something* should work! I'll have to put a new wipe warmer on my registry for the next pregnancy!


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by sunfairy_
*Hey Sherri what model is it??....I put a prince lionheart on my baby registry...but id didn't say if it had a stainless bottom or not...I had to toss the first one because of that grodie yellow gunk..be nice not to have to look at it this time...especially with my new sherpa wipes from darling diapers..hehe*
I tossed the box already so I'm not sure what the model is, but I'm wishing already that I didn't get it. I noticed this morning that the wipe on the bottom was scorched a little bit - at least it isn't one of my real pretty ones that I bought, but one of the not so bad one's I made. I need to look online for one that warms from the top. IMO I'd scratch the prince lionheart one off your registry and see if you can find one that warms from the top.

I have some Darling wipes, not the sherpa ones, but flannel/velour. Love em!


----------

